# Local Advice PLease



## Si1973 (Jun 10, 2017)

Morning All,

I have just accepted a job offer to work in Cyprus and I'm doing my research on where to rent a nice place for the next couple of years.

I'm looking for some guidance and advice from the forum members please, I would like to rent a place near a beach, a few decent bars, and a grocery store all within a few minutes walk, then with easy connections to main roads into limassol. 

Any advice on good rental agencies/contacts. Decent car leasing companies

Thanks

Si


----------



## Si1973 (Jun 10, 2017)

Come on guys, there must be some people on here that can offer some advice ???? I dont want to be in the middle of holidaymakers but then dont want to be in the middle of nowhere, could do with being able to drive home , park and walk to a grocery store or a pub at night, nothing flashy, just quiet comfortable living,,,, any of you have this and can recommend a town for me to try and arrange some viewings in ?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You may find the lack of replies is due to most members living in the Paphos area and not knowing Limassol in detail.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are plenty of suburbs/villages close to Limassol which would give you very good access to the city via the A6 motorway. 
Erimi, Kolossi, Ypsonas, Episkopi are just a few that spring to mind. These are all on the Western side of Limassol and very handy for Paphos airport.
Alternatively there is Pissouri which is half way between Limassol and Paphos so less than 30 minutes to either town and only 20 minutes from the airport.

Hope that helps.

Veronica


----------



## Si1973 (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.

The place where I live doesn't have to be Limassol, that's just where I will be working. 

My tick list of store, bar, restaurant within walking distance of home is much more important


----------



## Si1973 (Jun 10, 2017)

Pissouri looks beautiful , is it a nice place to live ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Si1973 said:


> Pissouri looks beautiful , is it a nice place to live ?


I really don't know how nice it is to live there but it is close to the sea, has plenty of nice restaurants, tavernas etc and a good supermarket.
also because of its location it is very handy for both Limassol and Paphos so you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Si1973 (Jun 10, 2017)

Veronica said:


> I really don't know how nice it is to live there but it is close to the sea, has plenty of nice restaurants, tavernas etc and a good supermarket.
> also because of its location it is very handy for both Limassol and Paphos so you get the best of both worlds.


Hi Veronica, thanks for the reply, are you familiar with the agency Foytina.com ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Si1973 said:


> Hi Veronica, thanks for the reply, are you familiar with the agency Foytina.com ?


No have never heard of them. We are Paphos based so know all of the Paphos agents but only know a small handful of Limassol ones so maybe they are based in Limassol.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I see they are in fact based in Pissouri so if you are interested in that area they would be in the know about most available properties.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

I suspect most people on the forum are home-owners and don't deal with letting agents. I'm not in Cyprus at moment so can't refer to Yellow Pages. I dont suppose you would make a contract without actually viewing the place and suggest you stay in a hotel for a week while you survey the lie of the land. Pissouri as suggested is a great spot, on the beach but may be a bit pricey, half hour west of Limassol. You could live in Limassol, which has a seafront beach, very lively tourist area- depends on what you want! Kolossi, Erimi, Episkopi are not walking distance to the beach (a few minutes driving from Curium Beach and Lady's Mile) but with several "British pubs" and good stores, perhaps 20 minutes west of Limassol and probably cheaper rentals to be found. East of Limassol are more areas but not on the beach.


----------

